# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Nhờ vả các bác bên ngành gỗ

## CQV

chào các bác , e là thợ cơ khí máy vs gia công kim loại , chả là e có ông cậu ngoài bắc đang mê 1 bức họa và muốn có 1 bức về trưng thế này , bác nào có biết file này tên gì hay có file , mẫu , thì cho e xin ạ, hoặc là ai chạy dc báo giá inbox giùm e , thank các bác

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Bạn cho mình xin sđt nhé. 0978823268

----------

